# Trafico



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, we need to go to Trafico to sort out a speeding fine but there are 2 close to us - does it matter which we go to?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

As far as I am aware there is only one DGT office in Málaga which is in Calle Max Estrella.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

behind the feria and El Corte Ingles? They are closed today

There is one in Benalmadena too which is why I wondered if I could maybe go there instead


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I wasn't aware that the is one in Benalmádena.

It's feria week in Málaga so you can't rely on anything being open!


----------

